

Ask HN: Software Engineering Internships in NYC? - chatmasta

I'm a very well qualified college junior looking for an internship this summer. Software engineering internships are plentiful in San Francisco, but I'm looking for one in NYC and having trouble finding more than a few reputable companies to apply to. Does anyone have suggestions of specific companies or a good list?
======
smit
have you looked at nytm.org/made?

~~~
chatmasta
I have. I applied to some, but a most of the companies on that list I want to
work for are only hiring full time positions.

